
Huawei warns China will strike back against new US restrictions - robbyyy
https://www.platformexecutive.com/news/mobile-telecoms-infrastructure/huawei-warns-china-will-strike-back-against-new-u-s-restrictions/
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-results/huawei-
war...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-results/huawei-warns-china-
will-strike-back-against-new-u-s-restrictions-idUSKBN21I0YS)

------
robbyyy
Whilst its great for governments to support their local businesses, this will
not help null the longstanding rumours surrounding the true ownership of the
company.

